# shih tzu puppies



## teesuk (Apr 23, 2009)

my shih tzu puppies 4 weeks old


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW!! they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo! BEAUTIFUL! CAN I HAVE! CAN I HAVE! CAN I HAVE! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Angie


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhhhh how lush :thumbup:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I want! Very irresistible and innocent pup faces.. :arf:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

So cuddly!!


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

these are adorable, they're so tiny


----------



## bunsmum (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my god they are absolutely adorable. Im hoping to get a puppy this year and am leaning towards a shih tzu. Lots of research to do first though


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww! So gorgeous! I think I actually neeeed the ickle one that looks like he/she's got white socks on! Xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------

